# Is there a remedy?



## whodog94 (Aug 10, 2012)

is there a remedy for this or is it just wishful thinking?


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## Paint Pro CA (Jun 17, 2014)

Clean it with a brush comb. Do so a couple times throughout the day. Hang to dry. Keep in case. Never leave it standing bristles down in a paint can.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Fill all those open spaces with paint.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Is that dried paint on the brush? If so, you might be holding a newborn duster brush in its infancy. 

Is that wet paint on the brush? If so, ahhhhhhh! Where's your drop cloth man?! Yer over carpet!!!!


Stelzer Painting Inc.


----------



## whodog94 (Aug 10, 2012)

I've been using a brush comb, usually clean about 4 times a day. I have not been keeping it in the cover however and I do sometimes let it sit for 30 minutes or so. I never thought about that to be the cause... Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

I always see 'brush comb' on the PT. That is the only place I see it. This is the only kinda brush comb I'd bother with


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

It really helps keep brushes in shape. They will stab the bejeezus out of you.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Which brush is it?

Some makes are just inferior.

(Not that I know which ones are better these days)


----------



## whodog94 (Aug 10, 2012)

It's a Wooster ultra pro firm 3 inch flat


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## whodog94 (Aug 10, 2012)

It may have seen 10 gallons... Maybe


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

whodog94 said:


> I've been using a brush comb, usually clean about 4 times a day. I have not been keeping it in the cover however and I do sometimes let it sit for 30 minutes or so. I never thought about that to be the cause... Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


1. Wash majority of paint out of bristles
2. Wire brush from the ferrule toward the bristle ends, good and hard.
3. Under running water hold the bristles in one hand and bend them backwards towards the ferrule, flip and repeat until NO dirty paint water oozes from the ferrule.
4. Spin dry with a brush and roller cover spinner.
5. Comb and put away in its keeper (shuck)
6. Use another brush until that one is thoroughly dry, usually the next day.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I always found that only getting paint only on the first 1 to 1.5 inches helped tame the bristles. That one looks like it's a whitewash brush submerged to the ferrule and used on rough barnboard. 

(not that there's anything wrong with that)


----------



## Paint Pro CA (Jun 17, 2014)

whodog94 said:


> It may have seen 10 gallons... Maybe
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


10 gallons!? Thats just a baby. The brush is fine. Dip no more than about half way up if possible and as was said earlier USE drop sheets!


----------



## whodog94 (Aug 10, 2012)

daArch said:


> I always found that only getting paint only on the first 1 to 1.5 inches helped tame the bristles. That one looks like it's a whitewash brush submerged to the ferrule and used on rough barnboard.
> 
> 
> 
> (not that there's anything wrong with that)



Lol well maybe, as a youngster I still have a few bad habits


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

I got a brush right now in a cut pot. The paint is full up over the metal with just a skim of water on top of that. Ready to go tomoro morning. I'll mix it up, wipe it off and be dipping. It's been hot in paint for 25 floors of units and halls and has two stair towers to go. It'll make it. And so will I. Thursday. We r both gonna be done. He's gonna be a duster and I'm gonna hope for a job that I can push a roller. Spray maybe. Anything but cut in. Please.


----------



## whodog94 (Aug 10, 2012)

Oden said:


> I got a brush right now in a cut pot. The paint is full up over the metal with just a skim of water on top of that. Ready to go tomoro morning. I'll mix it up, wipe it off and be dipping. It's been hot in paint for 25 floors of units and halls and has two stair towers to go. It'll make it. And so will I. Thursday. We r both gonna be done. He's gonna be a duster and I'm gonna hope for a job that I can push a roller. Spray maybe. Anything but cut in. Please.



Now that I am guilty of.... Very guilty of


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Why do so many guys on here push using a 'brush comb'? Oden has it right, use a wire brush. I've find those Purdy, or Richard brush Combs aren't worth the metal they're made of. Thank goodness I've never bought one

Sent from my SGH-T989D using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

it looks like you have held the brush upside down under the tap and blasted it with water. It bends the bristles out of shape.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

If that's an empty wet brush, dip scrape a few time and get back to work. Sometimes after "cleaning" i notice that too on my woosters. Go smack it against something to whip it back in shape.

You people over clean your brushes.:jester:


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

I got nothing.

You're welcome.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

journeymanPainter said:


> Why do so many guys on here push using a 'brush comb'? Oden has it right, use a wire brush. I've find those Purdy, or Richard brush Combs aren't worth the metal they're made of. Thank goodness I've never bought one
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989D using PaintTalk.com mobile app


I find BOTH work the best.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

daArch said:


> I find BOTH work the best.


I use both. I'm always wanting to get the bristles clean all the way down into the ferrule. Forcing water down the bristles helps accomplish this, but turns the brush into what the OP's brush looks like (without all that paint). The purdy comb gets the bristles straight again. Then, a wire brush to finish the job. Yep, I'm obsessive/compulsive.


----------



## SaskPainter (Jun 29, 2014)

Oden said:


> I got a brush right now in a cut pot. The paint is full up over the metal with just a skim of water on top of that. Ready to go tomoro morning. I'll mix it up, wipe it off and be dipping. It's been hot in paint for 25 floors of units and halls and has two stair towers to go. It'll make it. And so will I. Thursday. We r both gonna be done. He's gonna be a duster and I'm gonna hope for a job that I can push a roller. Spray maybe. Anything but cut in. Please.


LOL I would say that brush has paid for itself. Good Tip :thumbsup: I have left brushes in my cut cans with paint about 3/4 of the way up the bristles with a nice wet rag covering the brush in the can. brush sitting at a proper angle due to it being a 3" sash. I have found just flinging the brushes after a good cleaning works well. I make sure that water runs perfectly clear with no trace of paint. after flinging it out its still wet enough to just shape and I lay it on a level surface and let dry overnight. seems to work for me.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

daArch said:


> I find BOTH work the best.


After drawing blood on too many occasions, I pitched the comb


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

chrisn said:


> After drawing blood on too many occasions, I pitched the comb


Yah, those Purdies are needle sharp. Ever had in your back pocket and sat on it ? The blood pattern on whites is awesome !

Thats' one of the many reasons I prefer my home made one:









Four penny nails aren't needle sharp

and the fact we couldn't FIND a brush comb in any store in 1973


----------



## Krittterkare (Jul 12, 2013)

if it is clean rewet and shake out press the bristles against your chest with the heel of your thumb until the tip is flat then wrap with some 6'' or 9'' paper over the metal part and fold the top over at the tips of bristles and leave to dry, that will make it is straight as it's gonna get if ya do it right.


----------



## Toolnut (Nov 23, 2012)

I like the one from Wooster=comb and wire brush in one.


----------

